# Forum in English  > News  > Computer security news  >  New Massive Botnet Twice the Size of Storm

## HATTIFNATTOR

400,000-strong 'Kraken' botnet has infiltrated 50 Fortune 500 companies -- and now usurps Storm as world's biggest botnet 

A new botnet twice the size of Storm has ballooned to an army of over 400,000 bots, including machines in the Fortune 500, according to botnet researchers at Damballa. 

http://www.darkreading.com/document....WT.svl=news1_1
http://isc.sans.org/diary.html?storyid=4250
http://isc.sans.org/diary.html?storyid=4256

----------

